# Male or female?



## chrismcrafts (Mar 19, 2014)

This fish was labeled as a female but is very young and i cant see any ovaries, not to mention the red gills, Young male thats not bloomed yet?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

It's a little girlie, she's just not holding any eggs at the moment ^_^


----------



## chrismcrafts (Mar 19, 2014)

still has no eggs, never had one that didnt have atleast some eggs visible in there


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

That's fine, I've had a few like that before.


----------

